# A beginner from Jersey w/ lots of questions.



## dirtysven

Hello forum, as ironic as it sounds I was watching beginner videos on youtube for snowboarding and I found a bunch from snow wolf. Story short I found his forum way before the videos and here I am. jejeje!

Ok, so I decided that after a bunch of years of wanting to snowboard I actually give it a try. I have solid background in skateboarding which makes me think that snowboard wont be as difficult since I have knowledge of balance(might be wrong). I went and bought a board and gear. The board is a used but in great condition wide Burton Bullet 157 with lg Burton freestyle bindings. I also bought a good waterproof pair of gloves from The North Face(Montana HyVent style), a Red Trace helmet, a 10k mm jacket and pants and lastly a pair of Flow Rival Boa boots. Forgot to mention, I did a sizing check and for my weight and size I needed that size board. My height is 5'10" and weight 186 lbs

Like I've stated previously, I have watched and read a ton of info on snowboard but I know it is not the same as being on the slopes. But I think I have a pretty good idea of what to expect when I get there. I live relatively close to Camelback mountain in Jersey, actually I am planning on going today to give it a try. So one of my question is, should I go to the park on a medium terrain(which I don't know what that means)? or should I just wait until the green slopes open?

Also can you guys please provide me with good insights or advises that I can get use of?

Thank you in advance.:eusa_clap:


----------



## jgsqueak

The only stuff that is currently open at Camelback is terrain parks. What you are seeing as "medium" is the medium size features (kickers, rails) are what is open. If you have never been, you probably don't want to try to learn on a day when it will be a bunch of kids in the park lined up to hit features. I would wait until trails open up...shouldn't be long.


----------



## dirtysven

After researching online what medium terrain meant I decided not to go after all. They said the park will be fully operational by the 21st, will wait till then. I am actually going upstate for the holidays and will be very close to Killington resort will go there.

Any advise for me since I'm a newbie?? What should I expect on the slopes? also, should I wax my board every time after snowboarding?


----------



## alaric

dirtysven said:


> After researching online what medium terrain meant I decided not to go after all. They said the park will be fully operational by the 21st, will wait till then. I am actually going upstate for the holidays and will be very close to Killington resort will go there.
> 
> Any advise for me since I'm a newbie?? What should I expect on the slopes? also, should I wax my board every time after snowboarding?


GET LESSONS! They are well worth it for your first couple times out. Also, there is no need to wax after every time snowboarding, but every once in a while is definitely needed.


----------



## dirtysven

Ok, will look into lessons. I'll try and do some stuff on my own to see if I can handle it otherwise instructor here I come... 

As for the waxing, thx. I will buy some equipment to do it myself, I got the board servised at a shop and I can do it for a lot cheaper.


----------



## dirtysven

I need help choosing a board, I was looking into a button for beginner a 158 wide, the board is extruded and has the tip flaring up a bit. Also I was looking into a Solomon 158 wide also for beginner with level two flex and it's camber(flexed middle). What shoul I go for? And whats the difference between the camber and the flare up tip? Forgot to mention that the burton is a Shawn white edition.

Help please, good sale and don't wanna miss it


----------



## Lamps

If you make your first time on the hill a lesson you will progress much faster, and start off reinforcing the right riding habits. 

I would start on the bunny hills not in the park, despite your skating background.


----------



## dirtysven

I intend on taking at least one class, hopefully it snows soon or the temp drops so that they can start making snow. As far as the board goes, I decided on the Burton one with is a normal normal board (not camber). After asking around on the store for about an hour someone explained to me the difference between camber and normal the person said "it means that the camber board will have more contact to the ground since it's meant to flex outward and that the normal one with the tips flaring up is more for beginner since contact is on the center making the board glide and turn better" so the person said.
I'm not sure if thats completely true but for 100 dollars on sale, its not bad.

Any thoughts will be appreciated.


----------



## Efilnikufesin

Shawnee is a good option for a mountain to learn to ride on, will outgrow it fast, but nothing too hard and yet nothing too flat. Flat spots are a killer when learning.

Plus, the prices are right and all the lifts are central to the lodge.

Edit: And not too crowded except for holiday periods.


----------



## dirtysven

cool, I just got off the phone with a Burton rep, I was asking the differences between my two boards: bullet 157 and the White edition. So basically I have a camber(Bullet) and a D Rocker (White).

Cant wait for the damn snow to get here.


----------



## Pghdave

i just learned last year myself and all i can tell you is knee pads and ass pad.you will be in pain if not.i didnt use the wrist guards i was fine on that.i was in pain cause i didnt have no pads on at all and my knees and tailbone were in pain.my arms were beat cause i had to get up every 10 seconds from falling and edge catching lol


----------



## dirtysven

damn that sucks, I guess I will be hurting too, lol. I just hope it starts snowing soon so I can experience falling as well hahaha!


----------



## StrattonRider

dirtysven said:


> Hello forum, as ironic as it sounds I was watching beginner videos on youtube for snowboarding and I found a bunch from snow wolf. Story short I found his forum way before the videos and here I am. jejeje!
> 
> Ok, so I decided that after a bunch of years of wanting to snowboard I actually give it a try. I have solid background in skateboarding which makes me think that snowboard wont be as difficult since I have knowledge of balance(might be wrong). I went and bought a board and gear. The board is a used but in great condition wide Burton Bullet 157 with lg Burton freestyle bindings. I also bought a good waterproof pair of gloves from The North Face(Montana HyVent style), a Red Trace helmet, a 10k mm jacket and pants and lastly a pair of Flow Rival Boa boots. Forgot to mention, I did a sizing check and for my weight and size I needed that size board. My height is 5'10" and weight 186 lbs
> 
> Like I've stated previously, I have watched and read a ton of info on snowboard but I know it is not the same as being on the slopes. But I think I have a pretty good idea of what to expect when I get there. I live relatively close to Camelback mountain in Jersey, actually I am planning on going today to give it a try. So one of my question is, should I go to the park on a medium terrain(which I don't know what that means)? or should I just wait until the green slopes open?
> 
> Also can you guys please provide me with good insights or advises that I can get use of?
> 
> Thank you in advance.:eusa_clap:


i was at camelback on sunday. They had like one good trail that was a beginner and one terrain park . this is my second year snowboarding. i ride in Stratton,Vt so that is not my home mountain. I wouldnt say i suck at freestyle but i am not good. All they had at camelback that i could do were two boxes( one was a flat ride on and the other was a small gap kink) and a flat rail.


----------



## dirtysven

I was gonna go on Friday but changed my mind since they only had a Medium terrain park open I didnt wanna go and do more than I can which is nothing at this point. I am 130 away from camelback, they said it will open on the 21st. How hard is it to do terrain?


----------



## StrattonRider

dirtysven said:


> I was gonna go on Friday but changed my mind since they only had a Medium terrain park open I didnt wanna go and do more than I can which is nothing at this point. I am 130 away from camelback, they said it will open on the 21st. How hard is it to do terrain?


It isn't that hard if you start small and work your way up . You never want to push your self and end up falling and not getting back up. Start with a 50-50, get it lock down because that is the trick that will help you progress. After that maybe go 50-50 and see if you can turn your board into a board slide. If you can do that try to get on the box/rail in a board slide. And i not talking about doing this in one day it will take a little bit. Maybe like 4 to 6 days of practicing.


----------



## dirtysven

what do you mean by 50-50? so you are saying that even though I am a beginner I could be able to do some stuff on the terrain park??


----------



## StrattonRider

dirtysven said:


> what do you mean by 50-50? so you are saying that even though I am a beginner I could be able to do some stuff on the terrain park??


a 50-50 is when you are going straight on the box/rail. As long as you can link your turns and balance i think you can 50-50 just fine. this is just a picture i found on google.


----------



## dirtysven

cool man, thx. so where are you located? maybe we can plan and go to the mountain together


----------



## StrattonRider

dirtysven said:


> cool man, thx. so where are you located? maybe we can plan and go to the mountain together


i live in mansquan, NJ about 2 hours south of camelback. if i am ever going again i will shoot you a PM


----------



## dirtysven

ok cool, im in woodbridge nj. When are you planning on going?


----------



## tonyisnowhere

dirtysven said:


> ok cool, im in woodbridge nj. When are you planning on going?


Hey NJ riders friend me. I will be at camelback and JFBB this season. I got season weekday tickets. And dude take a lesson. I longboard and picked it up quick with a 2 hour private lesson. I know they are pricey but it really helps and you will be up and riding. Otherwise it will take longer to learn. I looked at it as an investment. Lift tix are not cheap so the more actual riding and less time learning the basics the more of your ticket you are getting. Oh and I learned at Stratton VT. :thumbsup:


----------



## dirtysven

thx man, I just did. Look for it and let me know when you are going there, maybe we can go as a group, more fun I believe. Did you just said you can give lessons?


----------



## tonyisnowhere

dirtysven said:


> thx man, I just did. Look for it and let me know when you are going there, maybe we can go as a group, more fun I believe. Did you just said you can give lessons?


No I don't and I am not certified. will do I will let you know when I am going to be there.


----------



## tonyisnowhere

Yo message me I found out about a deal for lift ticks rental and lessons for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## dirtysven

just did but not sure if it went through


----------



## tonyisnowhere

Your good check your inbox


----------



## dirtysven

check yours


----------



## dirtysven

Btw, where can I get tools for tune up? at a reasonable price? I've been looking online but haven't found anything too promising.


----------



## dirtysven

so I bought a Toko file and guide tool to tune the board myself, the thing is that it has a .5-1.0 degree and another 86,87,88 and 88 degree marks on the guide. How do I use these marks and where? I did file the base edge or the "effective edge" of the board to 1 degree but dont know if I did it right? Does anyone knows how to use this file? 
Base Side Bevel File Guide Toko Ergo Race Edge Tuner | eBay

please help, planning on tuning my board tomorrow complete with wax and all.


----------



## dirtysven

another question, sorry for so many but mind as well ask than make mistakes later. The Burton board I've recently got its a shawn white edition 158 directional, I was thinking if I should return it for a solomon Ace 158 twin? any thoughts?


----------



## dirtysven

Well, I got to hit the mountain today(Gore Mountain, NY) and I gotta say I am psyched about how much I end up liking for being a first timer. I took the lesson as every one suggested and I gotta say it was the best thing I could have done. The instructor was excellent and on point.

after doing toe edge and hill edge I got to link the both of them even before getting of the bunny hill. One thing I gotta say is that I didn't think that getting up on the board initially was going to be so challenging, uufff! got it done though.

Finally, I have to say that I couldn't count with my own fingers how many times I felt(I'm in sooo much pain right now, can't deal with my life). I got to go on one of the green trails and it was good for the most part until I've found out that I couldn't turn or stop on my toe side causing most of the falling and some of them were really bad to the point I've thought I've broke some bones but got up dust the snow off and kept on going lol. I still can't figure out what to do as far as dealing with being on the toe side coming down the hill, any suggestions will be appreciated. Lastly, I want to know how do I know if my board is catching on the edge?

Thx


----------



## Efilnikufesin

dirtysven said:


> Well, I got to hit the mountain today(Gore Mountain, NY) and I gotta say I am psyched about how much I end up liking for being a first timer. I took the lesson as every one suggested and I gotta say it was the best thing I could have done. The instructor was excellent and on point.
> 
> after doing toe edge and hill edge I got to link the both of them even before getting of the bunny hill. One thing I gotta say is that I didn't think that getting up on the board initially was going to be so challenging, uufff! got it done though.
> 
> Finally, I have to say that I couldn't count with my own fingers how many times I felt(I'm in sooo much pain right now, can't deal with my life). I got to go on one of the green trails and it was good for the most part until I've found out that I couldn't turn or stop on my toe side causing most of the falling and some of them were really bad to the point I've thought I've broke some bones but got up dust the snow off and kept on going lol. I still can't figure out what to do as far as dealing with being on the toe side coming down the hill, any suggestions will be appreciated. Lastly, I want to know how do I know if my board is catching on the edge?
> 
> Thx


You will know when your board catches, trust me, you will go from upright to on your ass or face in a split second. Luckily you will manage to hit the same spot on your knees and elbows over and over and over again making that one spot excruciatingly more painful each fall. Some padding can help with that.

As far as getting used to your toe edge, it will come with time, and eventually probably be the edge used more often once you are more used to riding. Heel edge seems more comfortable at first, but over time the toe edge will be the more capable as far as range of movement and ability to control board angle.

Just keep at it, need to practice and teach your muscles the feel, they will remember eventually.


----------



## dirtysven

thx for the input man, will go back out on Wednesday. Hopefully I'll fall less


----------



## dirtysven

Im planning a trip to mountain creek either tomorrow or wednesday afternoon, if any of you are interested please let me know.


----------



## dirtysven

I going to mountain creek tomorrow, who's down?


----------

